# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما حكم النكاح عند القدرة عليه ؟؟ هل هو واجب أم مندوب ؟؟

## مجدي فياض

ذهب جمهور أهل العلم إلى أنه يسن النكاح ولا يجب لمن قدر عليه , حتى أنهم اختلفوا هل التخلي لنوافل العبادات أفضل أم النكاح لمن لا يخشى على نفسه الفتنة ؟ وقسموا النكاح إلى أقسام منه ما هو واجب ومنه ما هو مندوب .... كما في  المغني في أوائل كتاب النكاح

لكن حديث " يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليزوج .... "

وكذلك الحديث المشهور : جاء ثلاثة رهط إلى بيوت أزواج النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يسألون عن عبادة النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- فلما أخبروا كأنهم تقالوها فقالوا: وأين نحن من النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- قد غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر؟! قال أحدهم: أما أنا فأصلي الليل أبدا، وقال الآخر: أنا أصوم الدهر ولا أفطر ، وقال آخر: أنا أعتزل النساء فلا أتزوج أبدا، فجاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: "أنتم الذين قلتم كذا وكذ ا؟! أما والله، إني لأخشاكم لله، وأتقاكم له، لكني أصوم وأفطر ،وأصلي وأرقد ،وأتزوج النساء،فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني" 

أليس هذان الحديثان يدلان على وجوب النكاح لمن قدر عليه , أم هناك صارف لهما وما هو ؟؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا
*o*

----------


## زبيدة 5

الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وغيره من العلماء العزاب لو علموا بالوجوب فأعتقد أنهم لن يتوانوا والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وغيره من العلماء العزاب لو علموا بالوجوب فأعتقد أنهم لن يتوانوا والله أعلم .


قد يكونوا معتقدين للوجوب لكنهم لم يتمكنوا بسبب أنهم قضوا حياتهم في جهاد وسجن ونفى وتشريد !
والعلماء الأعلام المجددون المجاهدون مهما بلغت مرتبتهم ليست أفعالهم يستدل بها بل يستدل لها .

----------


## محمد بن القاسم

الله أعلم ، لمن له مداخلة في الموضوع.

----------

